# Hydronaut or Kryonaut when Aeronaut ain't available?



## puma99dk| (Apr 4, 2017)

I been hearing and reading good things about Thermal Grizzly's thermalpaste and want to try it out but unfortunately in my country the Aeronaut ain't in stock and if I want to buy it outside it will cost much more than I really wanna pay so how good is the Hydronaut and Kryonaut for aircooling anyone?


----------



## PerfectWave (Apr 4, 2017)

Conductonaut (no on aluminium heatspread)> Kryonaut > Hydronaut > Aeronaut

http://www.thermal-grizzly.com/en/products


----------



## peche (Apr 4, 2017)

Thermal Grizzly Product Line up  / Relative performance order: 
_*Conductonaut   *_{Liquid Metal}
*Kryonaut           *{Best rated product from this brand and the most famous too}
*Hydronaut         *{mid point for the product lineup }
*Aeronaut           *{Lower end of the product lineup }

@GreiverBlade loves this brand, maybe he could explain a bit moar, bring some advises ... dunno, 

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 4, 2017)

peche said:


> *Kryonaut *{Best rated product from this brand and the most famous too}



+ Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut is _THE _best non-liquid TIM you can have.


----------



## flmatter (Apr 4, 2017)

Definitely go with Kyronaut!   I did and it is great stuff.


----------



## peche (Apr 4, 2017)

interesting... im still on Arctic Cooling wagon and it seems this train wont stop sooner, 

Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 4, 2017)

peche said:


> Thermal Grizzly Product Line up  / Relative performance order:
> _*Conductonaut   *_{Liquid Metal}
> *Kryonaut           *{Best rated product from this brand and the most famous too}
> *Hydronaut         *{mid point for the product lineup }
> ...


aye ... Kryonaut all the way, if not LM TIM



P4-630 said:


> + Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut is _THE _best non-liquid TIM you can have.


agreed, i tested Aeronaut (on par with Arctic cooling MX-2 and AS5) Hydronaut (slightly superior to the MX-4, slightly inferior to the GC-Extreme) Kryonaut (superior to all, only superseded by the Liquid Metal TIM )



peche said:


> interesting... im still on Arctic Cooling wagon and it seems this train wont stop sooner,
> 
> Regards,


well if my TG tubes emptied faster ... i would gladly take my old love MX-4 (or GC-Extreme ... Gelid is ...  when not willing to be "patriotic"  ) but... albeit costing a bit more, they last longer


----------



## peche (Apr 4, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> well if my TG tubes emptied faster ... i would gladly take my old love MX-4 (or GC-Extreme ... Gelid is ...  when not willing to be "patriotic"  )


lol... i see no reason to get a me a new tube when i still have like 20Grs of MX4... big tube uhh?  liek 2 new un-opened arctic silver ones... 1 40G almos half empty cooler master ice fussion,  and some other 2 tubes that i cant remember the name...
so arctic train gona stand still for a while  

have a beer my friend! 


Regards


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 4, 2017)

peche said:


> lol... i see no reason to get a me a new tube when i still have like 20Grs of MX4... big tube uhh?  liek 2 new un-opened arctic silver ones... 1 40G almos half empty cooler master ice fussion,  and some other 2 tubes that i cant remember the name...
> so arctic train gona stand still for a while
> 
> have a beer my friend!
> ...


well as long as it's not the "Arctic Silver" train ... oh wait you still have some ... well do as i do: keep 1 tube as a "collector"


----------



## peche (Apr 4, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> well as long as it's not the "Arctic Silver" train ...


 well played!



GreiverBlade said:


> oh wait you still have some ... well do as i do: keep 1 tube as a "collector"


sometimes i find insteresting things that i could remind i did have somewhere else there...


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 4, 2017)

We all know that the very bedst thermal pasta is Intels own stock paste or as GreiverBlade likes so much Artic Silver 5  (seriously Artic Silver 5 where my old favoridt), alright joke aside a new king has arived and he´s name is: Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut is the very bedst normal thermal paste before we go to metal paste . Dit wonders to my I7 980X.

http://overclocking.guide/thermal-p...d-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/6/

here is some screenshot of my old CPU at stock and at 4.2 GHz with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut + an Noctua NH-D14 and 3 120 MM fans to cool it. Remember this CPU already at stock has a TDP of 130 watt. Im very pleased with these temp not to forget that this is Intels first 6 core desktop CPU and by that may run hotter than more modern CPU's.

This is the setup i use to prepare for new thermal paste.







This gave me these temp. First stock ilde and them load 100 % max temp at 58 C where with fans a ilde speed and after set fans to 100 % temp well below 50 C











CPU oc to 4.2 GHz and again first ilde and them 100 % load.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 4, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> We all know that the very bedst thermal pasta is Intels own stock paste or as GreiverBlade likes so much Artic Silver 5  (seriously Artic Silver 5 where my old favoridt), alright joke aside a new king has arived and he´s name is: Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut is the very bedst normal thermal paste before we go to metal paste . Dit wonders to my I7 980X.


actually did you knew the AS5 was dethroned since the introduction of the Arctic Cooling MX-2? yep ... that's quite a while ago, around 9yrs  AS5 is collector and collecting, dust, in my pasta tray 

the real kings (okay king and queen then) before the Kryonaut introduction were Gelid GC-Extreme and Arctic MX-4, AS5 was just a mere buffoon if going by king/queen denomination (not even a Archduke or Grand Duke since many other brands TIM could claim that title  ) now ... the TG Aeronaut sit on the head of the AS5 .... "with a big grin on her face" and that's the lower end of TG line.

the only good product left from Arctic Silver is the Arcticlean indeed  i hate Arctic Silver for being mixed up with Arctic, ex Arctic Cooling, which does surpass them in many aspect and since long now 

now that's what i call a result chart, i do not provide one because i only test them for myself, 

the only griefs we can find against TG would be pricing and supply, tho in the pricing case ... it's not really a grief since it's adequately priced (and as i wrote previously ... density versus g versus number of use per syringe ... in the end it's not bad at all   )


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 5, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> actually did you knew the AS5 was dethroned since the introduction of the Arctic Cooling MX-2? yep ... that's quite a while ago, around 9yrs  AS5 is collector and collecting, dust, in my pasta tray
> 
> the real kings (okay king and queen then) before the Kryonaut introduction were Gelid GC-Extreme and Arctic MX-4, AS5 was just a mere buffoon if going by king/queen denomination (not even a Archduke or Grand Duke since many other brands TIM could claim that title  ) now ... the TG Aeronaut sit on the head of the AS5 .... "with a big grin on her face" and that's the lower end of TG line.
> 
> ...



Last i tjeck up on thermal paste where back then i7 920 where the shit to get.

Else i havent tjeck up before this year where i upgadet to that i7 980x and kryonaut is the new wunder dog.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 5, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> Last i tjeck up on thermal paste where back then i7 920 where the shit to get.
> 
> Else i havent tjeck up before this year where i upgadet to that i7 980x and kryonaut is the new wunder dog.


well the i7 920 (i had one... beautiful thing ... ) is Q4,08 and the Arctic Cooling MX-2 was already out  but AS5 was still supported by many (with reason at the time, after all the differences were minimalist but still in favor of the MX-2 and many reviews at the time did give the MX-2 as "the one to get") and is still supported nowadays (without any reason than "brand fidelity") 3.5g syringe, lower density than many concurrent and well inferior in many aspect, it's not a bad TIM but it need to stop being recommended so many time (the only cons of the MX-2 was, that it was a bit thick and difficult to spread )

user A: "i wan't to OC my CPU what's the best TIM around?"
user B: " AS5! AS5 is the one to get, non conductive, easy to apply, high Wm/K, and price to G ratio excellent!!!" (while it has been shown to be conductive well capacitive technically but that mean it's still just as harmful as a conductive past, needing special application method, lower Wm/K than the lowest one from TG, and price to G means nothing, price to ML on the other hand ... )
userC: " well from good to excellent with pricing going up: Arctic cooling MX-4, TG Hydronaut, Gelid GC-Extreme, Cooler Master MasterGel Maker Nano and TG Kryonaut"
user B: "but AS5 is cheaper, thus better ... and is also made in USA "
user C: "if you OC, you don't cheap out specially when the OP ask for the best TIM around, and last part of your sentence is irrelevant ... except maybe for Trump  "
(sorry i couldn't resist to push some lame joke in my "example" ahah )

actually i use the CM MasterGel Maker Nano atm on my 6600K quite similar temps in idle/load than the Kryonaut and albeit being a "nano diamond" past, it behave quite good (unlike a certain brand)
the top dog are these 2, since i can find ample supply of both were i live only the price make them different and the "CM MG M N" cost a little less.

(i still have all TG TIM in my drawer alongside the "CM MG M N"leftover of GC-Extreme and a brand new unopened tube of ... AS5... )

as you can see most of my TG seems near full but, the Aero saw 2 application, the Hydronaut saw 4-5 application and the Kryonaut saw at last 3 application (going by price ... getting the same application count on the AS5 would have needed more 3.5g tubes and also probably would cost more than a Kyronaut tube  ) the GC is almost empty but still left for 1 or 2 i think the CM is at 2 application (still quite a lot left) AS5 is new (bought it for collection purpose and also to have some to compare if i really needed to ... well i didn't ) Conductonaut is new (not ready for a de-lid ahah )


the funny part is the GC and CM pack 4g while the AS5 3.5g ... by the size of the tube ... i rather say 2g  manufacturer need to let down the "g" and start labelling in "ml" to be more accurate due to density variations.

if not finding TG Kryonaut, the best second would be the CoolerMaster MasterGel Maker Nano, the third the Gelid GC Extreme and the fourth Prolimatech PK-3, being on a budget: Arctic MX-4 and Aeronaut depending the supply


priceless
22.06.2011
"For the longest time, Arctic Silver 5 was known as the pinnacle of thermal paste and its sibling, Ceramique, was also highly regarded for being the best performing paste without any conductivity/capacitance qualities. Things changed a few years back, however; Arctic Cooling MX-2 came on the scene and exceeded Arctic Silver 5’s performance while also not being capacitive. "
statement from 2011 but specify a "few year back" (2008 indeed )


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 5, 2017)

kryonaut all the way.


----------

